# Add On code 49905



## EricaR (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, 

I have billed CPT 49905 with 44660 and 44320, Cahaba our Medicare Contractor has denied stating the appropriate primary code was not billed with the add on code. There is no CPT guidance on what the primary has to be and I have never had problems in the past.  I did find a CMS transmittal stating that is no set primary but they encourage the individual contractors to create such a policy. (which I doubt Cahaba did, if they did I can't find it.) Now I called Cahaba and of course the rep tells me there is a ONE specified CPT for primary but they can't tell me what it is. (OF COURSE!)  Has anyone else had this issue??? So disturbed!


----------

